# Furacão DORIAN (Atlântico 2019 #AL05)



## Afgdr (25 Ago 2019 às 01:25)

Formou-se, ontem, a 4.ª tempestade tropical da época no Atlântico, a Tempestade Tropical Dorian. Desloca-se, neste momento, para W a 12 milhas por hora (≈ 19,3 km/h) com ventos máximos sustentados de 40 milhas por hora (≈ 64 km/h).

*Aspeto da TT Dorian às 00h05 UTC*









Prevê-se que se intensifique nos próximos dias, atingindo a categoria de furacão no dia 26/27.



> *FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS*
> 
> INIT 24/2100Z 10.7N 49.1W 35 KT 40 MPH
> 12H 25/0600Z 11.0N 50.7W 40 KT 45 MPH
> ...





Devem ser ativados os avisos/alertas nas próximas horas para as Pequenas Antilhas.



*Previsão de rota (NHC)*








*Possíveis rotas previstas pelos modelos (Wunderground)*


----------



## Afgdr (25 Ago 2019 às 12:07)

A TT Dorian movimenta-se para W com a mesma intensidade (40 mph) a uma velocidade de 13 mph.


*Imagem de satélite das 10h35 UTC*


















Deverá continuar a ganhar força nos próximos dias, prevendo-se, neste momento, que seja um furacão cat1 no dia 28.



> *FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS*
> 
> INIT 25/0900Z 11.0N 51.6W 35 KT 40 MPH
> 12H 25/1800Z 11.3N 53.3W 40 KT 45 MPH
> ...






Foi emitido um alerta de tempestade tropical para Barbados. 

*Key Messages:*

1. A Tropical Storm Watch has been issued for Barbados, and
additional watches and warnings for the Windward and Leeward Islands
will likely be required later today.

2. It is too soon to determine the specific timing or magnitude of
impacts in Puerto Rico or Hispaniola, but interests in those areas
should monitor the progress of Dorian.





*Trajetória prevista pelo NHC

*







*Rotas previstas pelos modelos*


----------



## Afgdr (25 Ago 2019 às 16:55)

A TT Dorian permanece com a mesma intensidade (40 mph), deslocando-se, neste momento, para W a 14 mph. Apresenta uma pressão mínima central de 1008 hPa.


*15h15 UTC*
















Está em vigor um aviso de tempestade tropical para Barbados e um alerta de tempestade tropical para Santa Lúcia e São Vicente e Granadinas. Deverão ser emitidos outros avisos/alertas no decorrer do dia de hoje para outras áreas das Pequenas Antilhas.




> *Key Messages:*
> 
> 1. A Tropical Storm Warning has been issued for Barbados, and a
> Tropical Storm Watch is in effect for St. Lucia, St. Vincent, and
> ...






Prevêem-se acumulados da ordem dos 50 a 100 mm em regiões das Pequenas Antilhas, com possibilidade de acumulados isolados de 150 mm.



> Dorian is expected to produce total rain accumulations of
> 2 to 4 inches in portions of the Lesser Antilles, with possible
> isolated maximum amounts of 6 inches.






Mantém-se as previsões de fortalecimento ao longo dos próximos dias, podendo tornar-se o 2.º furacão da época.




> *FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS*
> 
> INIT 25/1500Z 11.2N 52.9W 35 KT 40 MPH
> 12H 26/0000Z 11.5N 54.6W 40 KT 45 MPH
> ...


----------



## Afgdr (25 Ago 2019 às 23:15)

Nas últimas horas, a TT Dorian intensificou-se ligeiramente. Avança para W a uma velocidade de 14 mph com ventos máximos sustentados de 50 mph (≈ 80 km/h) e rajadas superiores. A pressão mínima central é de 1003 hPa.


*21h40 UTC*














Ao longo dos próximos dias, deverá continuar a intensificar-se.









Vigoram avisos/alertas de tempestade tropical para várias regiões das Pequenas Antilhas:
- Aviso de tempestade tropical (Tropical Storm Warning): Barbados, Santa Lúcia e São Vicente e Granadinas;
- Alerta de tempestade tropical (Tropical Storm Watch): Martinica e Granada e suas dependências.

*
Rota prevista NHC + avisos/alertas*








*Rotas previstas pelos modelos
*


----------



## Afgdr (26 Ago 2019 às 02:51)

A título de curiosidade e a propósito da intensificação registada hoje pela TT Dorian...


----------



## Afgdr (26 Ago 2019 às 03:52)

A TT Dorian continua a progredir para W a uma velocidade de 14 mph. Mantém a mesma intensidade (50 mph), no entanto é expectável que ocorra uma intensificação nas próximas horas.

*
FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS*
INIT 26/0300Z 11.7N 55.3W 45 KT 50 MPH
12H 26/1200Z 12.1N 57.0W 50 KT 60 MPH
24H 27/0000Z 12.8N 59.3W 55 KT 65 MPH
36H 27/1200Z 13.7N 61.5W 55 KT 65 MPH
48H 28/0000Z 14.8N 63.6W 60 KT 70 MPH
72H 29/0000Z 17.2N 67.6W 65 KT 75 MPH
96H 30/0000Z 19.5N 71.0W 40 KT 45 MPH...INLAND
120H 31/0000Z 21.5N 74.0W 25 KT 30 MPH...OVER WATER



Para além dos avisos/alertas que já estão em vigor, foi emitido um alerta de tempestade tropical (TS Watch) para Dominica.









Às 02h30 UTC, era este o seu aspeto.


----------



## hurricane (26 Ago 2019 às 09:05)

Afgdr disse:


> A título de curiosidade e a propósito da intensificação registada hoje pela TT Dorian...



Este ano é de facto muito pouco usual. Alguma explicacao para haver tao poucas tempestades tropicais?


----------



## Afgdr (26 Ago 2019 às 12:29)

Neste momento, a Tempestade Tropical Dorian desloca-se para W a 14 mi/h com vento máximos sustentados de 60 mi/h (≈ 97 km/h) e rajadas superiores. Tem uma pressão mínima central de 1002 hPa.

*10h50 UTC*













Deverá continuar a ganhar intensidade nas próximas horas à medida que se movimenta para W, devendo rodar para WNW ainda hoje. Prevê-se que atinja a categoria de furacão no dia 28/29.




> *FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS*
> 
> INIT 26/0900Z 11.9N 56.4W 50 KT 60 MPH
> 12H 26/1800Z 12.4N 58.2W 50 KT 60 MPH
> ...




Foram ativados alertas de tempestade tropical (TS Watch) para Saba e Santo Eustáquio. Os avisos/alertas emitidos anteriormente continuam em vigor.

A Dorian deverá gerar acumulados de 50-100 mm em Barbados, nas Ilhas de Barlavento e em Dominica, com quantidades isoladas de 150 mm em Barbados e nas Ilhas de Barlavento. 



*Previsão atual de rota (NHC)
*






*Rotas previstas pelos modelos*


----------



## Afgdr (27 Ago 2019 às 03:15)

A TT Dorian movimenta-se, neste momento, para WNW a 14 mph com a mesma intensidade (60 mi/h). Tem uma pressão mínima central de 1007 hPa.


*01h50 UTC*













Deverá intensificar-se nas próximas horas, devendo atingir a categoria de furacão hoje ou amanhã.

*



			FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS
		
Clique para expandir...

*


> INIT 26/2100Z 12.7N 58.8W 50 KT 60 MPH
> 12H 27/0600Z 13.4N 60.5W 55 KT 65 MPH
> 24H 27/1800Z 14.5N 62.6W 60 KT 70 MPH
> 36H 28/0600Z 15.7N 64.6W 65 KT 75 MPH
> ...







Os avisos/alertas que estão em vigor são:
- Alerta de furacão (Hurricane Watch): Santa Lúcia
- Aviso de tempestade tropical (TS Warning): Barbados, Santa Lúcia e São Vicente e Granadinas
- Alerta de tempestade tropical (TS Watch): Dominica, Granada e suas dependências, Saba, Santo Eustáquio e Porto Rico



Prevêem-se acumulados da ordem dos 50 mm a 250 mm pelas regiões sob aviso/alerta.



> *Rainfall:* Dorian is expected to produce total rain accumulations of
> 3 to 8 inches in the Windward Islands from Martinique south to St.
> Vincent, including Barbados. Isolated maximum totals of 10 inches
> are possible across the northern Windward Islands. Rainfall totals
> ...





*Rota prevista NHC + avisos/alertas*







*Probabilidades de ventos com força de tempestade tropical*








*Rotas previstas pelos modelos
*


----------



## Afgdr (27 Ago 2019 às 04:07)

A Dorian enfraqueceu ligeiramente, deslocando-se para WNW com ventos máximos sustentados de 50 mi/h, o que equivale a cerca de 80 km/h, e rajadas superiores. A pressão mínima central encontra-se nos 1003 hPa.


*02h45 UTC
*
Os efeitos da Dorian deverão continuar a ser sentidos nas Ilhas de Barlavento nas próximas horas.














*Aviso n.º 11 NHC (rota+avisos/alertas)
*






Foi descontinuado o alerta de furacão (Hurricane Watch) para Santa Lúcia, mantendo-se ativos os restantes avisos/alertas.


----------



## Afgdr (27 Ago 2019 às 12:43)

A TT Dorian não ganhou força nas últimas horas, continuando com ventos máximos sustentados de 50 mph. Apresenta um movimento para WNW e a pressão mínima central está nos 1005 hPa.

Prevê-se uma intensificação da Dorian nas próximas horas, devendo enfraquecer ligeiramente no dia 29/30 e reintensificar-se posteriormente.

*FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS*

INIT 27/0900Z 13.5N 60.7W 45 KT 50 MPH
12H 27/1800Z 14.4N 62.3W 50 KT 60 MPH
24H 28/0600Z 15.7N 64.5W 55 KT 65 MPH
36H 28/1800Z 17.0N 66.5W 60 KT 70 MPH
48H 29/0600Z 18.5N 68.2W 60 KT 70 MPH
72H 30/0600Z 21.7N 71.4W 50 KT 60 MPH
96H 31/0600Z 24.7N 75.1W 60 KT 70 MPH
120H 01/0600Z 27.1N 79.6W 60 KT 70 MPH


*11h20 UTC
*













*Previsão de rota e avisos/alertas (NHC)

Vigoram vários avisos/alertas:*
- _Hurricane Watch_: Porto Rico e República Dominicana (desde a Ilha Saona até Samaná)
- _Tropical Storm Warning_: Martinica, Santa Lúcia, S. Vicente e Granadinas e Porto Rico
- _Tropical Storm Watch_: Dominica, Granada e suas dependências, Saba, Santo Eustáquio, República Dominicana (desde a Ilha Saona até Punta Paleque e desde Samaná até Puerto Plata)









Vários modelos colocam a Dorian a passar no Estado da Flórida.


----------



## Afgdr (27 Ago 2019 às 20:57)

A TT Dorian continua com a mesma intensidade - 50 mi/h - e apresenta uma pressão mínima central de 1005 hPa.

*Imagem de satélite das 19h30 UTC*













Desloca-se, atualmente, para WNW a 13 mi/h, devendo rodar depois para NW.

Mantém-se a previsão de fortalecimento do sistema nas próximas horas, seguido de um ligeiro enfraquecimento no dia 29/30 e, depois, de novo fortalecimento no dia 30/31.

*FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS*

INIT 27/1500Z 14.2N 61.8W 45 KT 50 MPH
12H 28/0000Z 15.2N 63.4W 50 KT 60 MPH
24H 28/1200Z 16.5N 65.5W 55 KT 65 MPH
36H 29/0000Z 17.9N 67.4W 60 KT 70 MPH
48H 29/1200Z 19.5N 69.0W 60 KT 70 MPH
72H 30/1200Z 22.8N 72.0W 55 KT 65 MPH
96H 31/1200Z 25.6N 76.0W 60 KT 70 MPH
120H 01/1200Z 27.8N 80.4W 60 KT 70 MPH



Alguns avisos/alertas já foram desativados. Atualmente, estão em vigor os seguintes avisos/alertas:
- Alerta de furacão (_Hurricane Watch_): Porto Rico e República Dominicana (desde a Ilha Saona até Samaná)
- Aviso de tempestade tropical (_TS Warning_): Porto Rico e República Dominicana (desde a Ilha Saona até Samaná)
- Alerta de tempestade tropical (_TS Watch_): Saba, Santo Eustáquio e República Dominicana (desde a Ilha Saona até Punta Palenque e desde Samaná até Puerto Plata)











Espera-se que a Dorian deixe acumulados em várias regiões que podem variar entre os 25 e os 250 mm (1 a 10 polegadas).




> *RAINFALL:* Dorian is expected to produce the following rain
> accumulations through Thursday:
> 
> Martinique to Saint Vincent...3 to 6 inches, isolated 10 inches.
> ...





*Trajetos previstos pelos modelos
*





Vários modelos colocam a Dorian a passar no Estado da Flórida.


----------



## Afgdr (27 Ago 2019 às 22:33)

Segundo as últimas atualizações, a Dorian permanece com ventos máximos sustentados de 50 mi/h - aproximadamente 80 km/h - e uma pressão mínima central de 1005 hPa.

Apresenta um deslocamento para WNW a uma velocidade de 13 mi/h (≈ 6 km/h), devendo, posteriormente, movimentar-se para NW.

Mantêm-se as previsões de intensificação da Dorian nas próximas horas, devendo perder intensidade no dia 28/29 e ganhar novamente força no dia 29. Espera-se, neste momento, que se aproxime da costa da Flórida no dia 1 de setembro com ventos máximos sustentados de 70 mi/h (cerca de 113 km/h), ventos próximos de um furacão cat1.


*FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS*

INIT 27/2100Z 15.3N 62.5W 45 KT 50 MPH
12H 28/0600Z 16.2N 64.1W 50 KT 60 MPH
24H 28/1800Z 17.6N 66.2W 55 KT 65 MPH
36H 29/0600Z 19.1N 67.8W 40 KT 45 MPH
48H 29/1800Z 20.8N 69.2W 45 KT 50 MPH
72H 30/1800Z 24.2N 72.2W 55 KT 65 MPH
96H 31/1800Z 26.7N 76.1W 60 KT 70 MPH
120H 01/1800Z 28.2N 80.6W 60 KT 70 MPH...NEAR THE FLORIDA COAST



Foi descontinuado o alerta de tempestade tropical para Saba e Santo Eustáquio. Um aviso de tempestade tropical foi emitido para Vieques, Culebra e para as Ilhas Virgens Americanas. Os restantes avisos/alertas continuam em vigor.









Às 21h15 UTC, era este o aspeto da Dorian.


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Ago 2019 às 22:36)

hurricane disse:


> Este ano é de facto muito pouco usual. Alguma explicacao para haver tao poucas tempestades tropicais?








A anomalia junto a Cabo Verde tem durado há algumas semanas (ou meses?), geralmente onde as tempestades começam o seu rumo.


----------



## Afgdr (28 Ago 2019 às 12:35)

A TT Dorian desloca-se, neste momento, para NW a 13 mi/h (≈ 21 km/h) com ventos máximos sustentados de 60 mi/h (≈ 97 km/h) e rajadas superiores. A pressão mínima central é de 1003 hPa.


*11h00 UTC*















Ao longo das próximas horas, deverá fortalecer-se, prevendo-se que atinja a categoria de furacão dia 30. As previsões atuais apontam para um _landfall _do Dorian no estado da Flórida como furacão cat2.


*FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS*

INIT 28/0900Z 16.8N 63.9W 50 KT 60 MPH
12H 28/1800Z 17.9N 65.3W 60 KT 70 MPH
24H 29/0600Z 19.5N 66.8W 60 KT 70 MPH
36H 29/1800Z 21.4N 68.2W 60 KT 70 MPH
48H 30/0600Z 23.3N 69.6W 65 KT 75 MPH
72H 31/0600Z 26.1N 73.0W 80 KT 90 MPH
96H 01/0600Z 27.7N 77.1W 85 KT 100 MPH
120H 02/0600Z 29.0N 80.0W 85 KT 100 MPH



Os avisos/alertas que estão em vigor são:
- Alerta de furacão: Porto Rico, Vieques, Culebra e Ilhas Virgens Americanas
- Aviso de tempestade tropical: Porto Rico, Vieques, Culebra, Ilhas Virgens Americanas, Ilhas Virgens Britânicas e República Dominicana (da Ilha Saona a Samaná)
- Alerta de tempestade tropical: República Dominicana (da Ilha Saona a Puerto Plata)











O Dorian poderá produzir acumulados que podem oscilar entre os 25 e os 250 mm nas várias regiões sob aviso/alerta.




*Previsão de rota pelos modelos*


----------



## Afgdr (28 Ago 2019 às 16:39)

O Dorian intensificou-se nas últimas horas, apresentando ventos máximos sustentados de 70 mi/h (≈ 113 km/h), próximos de furacão cat1, e rajadas superiores. A pressão mínima central encontra-se nos 999 hPa.

*15h05 UTC*














Desloca-se para N a 13 mi/h e nas próximas horas, prevê-se que se intensifique mais, atingindo a categoria de furacão ainda hoje.










Prevê-se, atualmente, que atinja a categoria 3 antes de chegar à Flórida.


*FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS*

INIT 28/1500Z 17.5N 64.5W 60 KT 70 MPH
12H 29/0000Z 18.7N 65.7W 65 KT 75 MPH
24H 29/1200Z 20.5N 67.0W 65 KT 75 MPH
36H 30/0000Z 22.4N 68.4W 70 KT 80 MPH
48H 30/1200Z 24.2N 69.9W 75 KT 85 MPH
72H 31/1200Z 26.5N 74.0W 90 KT 105 MPH
96H 01/1200Z 27.7N 77.7W 100 KT 115 MPH
*120H 02/1200Z 28.6N 80.3W 100 KT 115 MPH*


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Ago 2019 às 17:55)

Bem que diferença, já a preverem Major...


----------



## hurricane (28 Ago 2019 às 19:52)

Aqui as consequencias do aquecimento global. Massificacao em pouco tempo


----------



## Orion (28 Ago 2019 às 20:04)

hurricane disse:


> Aqui as consequencias do aquecimento global. Massificacao em pouco tempo



Ainda não.

Daqui a uns 2/3 dias volta-se a ver a previsão.


----------



## Afgdr (28 Ago 2019 às 20:06)

Dorian é agora um furacão cat1, o 2º furacão da época no Atlântico, com ventos máximos sustentados de 75 mi/h (≈121 km/h) e rajadas até 92 mi/h (≈148 km/h). Apresenta uma pressão mínima central de 997 hPa.

Movimenta-se para NW a uma velocidade de 13 mi/h (≈21 km/h). Deverá continuar a intensificar-se ao longo dos próximos dias.


*18h40 UTC
*









*
*

Os avisos/alertas que vigoram são:
- Aviso de furacão: Vieques, Culebra, Ilhas Virgens Americanas e Ilhas Virgens Britânicas
- Alerta de furacão: Porto Rico
- Aviso de tempestade tropical: Porto Rico


----------



## Orion (28 Ago 2019 às 21:36)

Rajadas registadas quase chegaram aos 160 km/h.


----------



## Orion (28 Ago 2019 às 22:11)

Relembro que o IM Canadiano, a partir dos dados do NHC, elabora uma versão mais simples  https://weather.gc.ca/hurricane/track_e.html


----------



## Afgdr (28 Ago 2019 às 23:12)

O Furacão Dorian continua um furacão de categoria 1, tendo ganhado alguma intensidade nas últimas horas. Apresenta ventos máximos sustentados de 80 mi/h, cerca de 129 km/h, com rajadas até 98 mi/h - 158 km/h - e uma pressão mínima central de 997 hPa.

Apresenta um deslocamento para NW a 14 mi/h - cerca de 23 km/h. Mantém-se a previsão de fortalecimento do sistema nos próximos dias até chegar à costa da Flórida, onde deverá fazer landfall como furacão de categoria 2 potente/categoria 3 (previsões atuais).


*FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS*

INIT 28/2100Z 18.8N 65.5W 70 KT 80 MPH
12H 29/0600Z 20.1N 66.6W 75 KT 85 MPH
24H 29/1800Z 22.0N 68.0W 80 KT 90 MPH
36H 30/0600Z 23.8N 69.3W 85 KT 100 MPH
48H 30/1800Z 25.2N 71.1W 90 KT 105 MPH
72H 31/1800Z 26.8N 75.0W 100 KT 115 MPH
 96H 01/1800Z 27.7N 79.0W 100 KT 115 MPH
120H 02/1800Z 28.2N 81.5W 85 KT 100 MPH...INLAND









*Fonte:* Wunderground




*21h45 UTC
*


----------



## Afgdr (28 Ago 2019 às 23:41)

O governador da Flórida, Roe DeSantis, declarou estado de emergência na sequência das previsões atuais de passagem do Furacão Dorian como um potente furacão pelo estado.

*Florida governor declares state of emergency ahead of hurricane*
*Fonte:* The Hill


----------



## Orion (29 Ago 2019 às 12:11)

O Dorian deve abrandar aquando da aproximação à Florida, gerando isto elevados acumulados.

Pior que isto é se o ciclone não curva para nordeste e atravessa a península para o Golfo.

Os modelos já começaram mal na previsão do trajeto do ciclone por isso é preciso cautela na interpretação das previsões subsequentes. No que concerne aos 2 modelos mais utilizados aqui (no NHC utilizam-se muitos mais)  https://www.weathernerds.org/tc_guidance/storm.html?tcid=AL05

A previsão oficial pode ser encontrada neste portal (consiste na agregação de diversos modelos; mudar a métrica no 'map options/units' - canto inferior direito)  https://digital.weather.gov/


----------



## Afgdr (29 Ago 2019 às 12:54)

O Dorian desloca-se para NW a 13 mph com ventos máximos sustentados de 85 mph, aproximadamente 137 km/h, e rajadas até 104 mph, cerca de 167 km/h, devendo rodar depois para WNW. A pressão mínima central encontra-se nos 991 hPa.

Deverá aumentar de intensidade ao longo dos próximos dias, tornando-se _major hurricane - _cat3+ (≥111 mph).






*


11h20 UTC*


----------



## Afgdr (29 Ago 2019 às 15:10)

Espera-se que o Dorian se fortaleça nos próximos dias, podendo atingir a costa da Flórida como furacão cat3, com ventos máximos sustentados de 125 mi/h, cerca de 201 km/h.


*FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS*

INIT 29/0900Z 20.5N 66.6W 75 KT 85 MPH
12H 29/1800Z 21.9N 67.6W 85 KT 100 MPH
24H 30/0600Z 23.7N 69.0W 95 KT 110 MPH
36H 30/1800Z 25.1N 70.6W 100 KT 115 MPH
48H 31/0600Z 26.0N 72.5W 105 KT 120 MPH
72H 01/0600Z 27.0N 76.4W 110 KT 125 MPH
 96H 02/0600Z 27.5N 79.5W 110 KT 125 MPH
120H 03/0600Z 28.0N 81.5W 75 KT 85 MPH...INLAND




As condições são favoráveis ao desenvolvimento do sistema - baixo _shear_ e SSTs ≥29ºC.


----------



## Afgdr (30 Ago 2019 às 02:39)

O Furacão Dorian move-se para NW a 13 mph com a mesma intensidade - ventos máximos sustentados de 85 mph. A pressão mínima central está nos 986 hPa.

*01h10 UTC*








Deverá atingir a costa da Flórida como furacão cat4, segundo as previsões atuais.

*FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS*

INIT 29/2100Z 22.5N 67.7W 75 KT 85 MPH
12H 30/0600Z 23.8N 68.7W 90 KT 105 MPH
24H 30/1800Z 25.2N 70.4W 100 KT 115 MPH
36H 31/0600Z 26.0N 72.3W 105 KT 120 MPH
48H 31/1800Z 26.5N 74.2W 110 KT 125 MPH
72H 01/1800Z 27.0N 77.7W 115 KT 130 MPH
 96H 02/1800Z 27.5N 80.0W 115 KT 130 MPH
120H 03/1800Z 28.1N 81.4W 65 KT 75 MPH...INLAND


----------



## Afgdr (30 Ago 2019 às 04:30)

O Dorian sofreu uma intensificação impressionante nas últimas horas, sendo neste momento um potente furacão cat2. 

*03h22 UTC*














Desloca-se para NW a uma velocidade de 12 mi/h, com ventos máximos sustentados de 105 mi/h (≈169 km/h) e rajadas até 127 mi/h (≈204 km/h). A pressão mínima central desceu para os 977 hPa.

Deverá continuar o seu movimento para NW nas próximas horas, seguido de uma mudança de direção para WNW/W.

Nas próximas horas, deverão ser ativados avisos/alertas para as Bahamas.










As previsões apontam para um _landfall_ no estado de Flórida como um forte furacão cat4 (140 mi/h ≈ 225 km/h).


*FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS*

INIT 30/0300Z 23.3N 68.4W 90 KT 105 MPH
12H 30/1200Z 24.3N 69.4W 100 KT 115 MPH
24H 31/0000Z 25.4N 71.1W 105 KT 120 MPH
36H 31/1200Z 26.0N 73.0W 110 KT 125 MPH
48H 01/0000Z 26.3N 74.7W 115 KT 130 MPH
72H 02/0000Z 26.8N 77.9W 120 KT 140 MPH
* 96H 03/0000Z 27.0N 79.8W 120 KT 140 MPH*
120H 04/0000Z 27.5N 81.0W 65 KT 75 MPH...INLAND


----------



## Dias Miguel (30 Ago 2019 às 08:38)

Afgdr disse:


> O Dorian sofreu uma intensificação impressionante nas últimas horas, sendo neste momento um potente furacão cat2.
> 
> *03h22 UTC*
> 
> ...



Arriscam-se a ter um landfall directo sobre Miami e, caso ultrapasse toda a Flórida, "repetição da jogada" no Golfo do México... Pergunto: porque é que o Trump não vai jogar golfe para lá? Podia fazer de "bomba atómica"


----------



## Orion (30 Ago 2019 às 10:30)

O Dorian passou a algumas dezenas de quilómetros a sudoeste/oeste desta boia.


----------



## Orion (30 Ago 2019 às 10:36)

Nas últimas horas os satélites habitualmente utilizados não registaram o ciclone. É preciso esperar mais umas horas.






Do aviso 24, há pouco emitido:



> After day 3, steering currents collapse as a break develops in the ridge, and Dorian will likely slow down considerably as it approaches the Florida peninsula. There is more spread among the deterministic models and their ensemble members during that time, with disagreement on exactly when and where Dorian will turn northwestward and northward on days 4 and 5.





> The upper-level low to the west of Dorian continues to impart some southwesterly shear over the hurricane, which has prevented it from strengthening rapidly. However, Dorian is expected to enter a more favorable upper-level environment during the next 24 hours, which should allow its structure to become more well developed. Although overall the environment ahead of the storm appears conducive for strengthening, some models (in particular the ECMWF) suggest that some northerly shear could come into play while Dorian moves through the northwestern Bahamas, and for that reason the NHC official intensity forecast is not quite as bullish as the HCCA, Florida State Superensemble, and HWRF models. Still, Dorian is forecast to become a dangerous major hurricane later and maintain that status as it heads for the northwestern Bahamas and the Florida peninsula.


----------



## Afgdr (30 Ago 2019 às 14:10)

O Dorian intensificou-se ligeiramente, apresentando ventos máximos sustentados de 110 mph ≈ 177 km/h. A pressão mínima central é de 972 hPa.


*12h50 UTC*














Foi emitido um alerta de furacão para as Bahamas do Noroeste.


----------



## Afgdr (30 Ago 2019 às 21:04)

O Dorian é agora um _major hurricane_ (cat3+) com ventos máximos sustentados de 115 mph ≈ 185 km/h. Tem uma pressão mínima central de 970 hPa.

Apresenta um deslocamento para NW a uma velocidade de 10 mph ≈ 16 km/h, devendo rodar, posteriormente, para WNW/W.

Mantém-se a previsão de intensificação nos próximos dias e espera-se, então, que passe perto do Noroeste das Bahamas e chegue à península da Flórida como furacão cat4.


*19h40 UTC
*
Já é possível observar o olho do furacão na imagem de satélite.


----------



## Orion (30 Ago 2019 às 22:10)

*The Evolution of Hurricane Dorian as Viewed from NASA’s GPM Constellation*

Artigo mais técnico mas bastante útil para perceber o processo da previsão dos furacões (para além dos modelos).


----------



## rokleon (30 Ago 2019 às 22:11)

Afgdr disse:


> O Dorian é agora um _major hurricane_ (cat3+) com ventos máximos sustentados de 115 mph ≈ 185 km/h. Tem uma pressão mínima central de 970 hPa.
> 
> Apresenta um deslocamento para NW a uma velocidade de 10 mph ≈ 16 km/h, devendo rodar, posteriormente, para WNW/W.
> 
> ...


Bela imagem! Também umas belas super células convectivas por cima da Rep. Dominicana.


----------



## Afgdr (30 Ago 2019 às 23:31)

O Dorian permanece um furacão cat3 e mantém a mesma intensidade, com ventos máximos sustentados de 115 mph ≈ 185 km/h e rajadas até 146 mph ≈ 235 km/h. A pressão mínima central é de 970 hPa.

Rodou para WNW e abrandou um pouco, deslocando-se neste momento a 9 mph ≈ 15 km/h.










*22h00 UTC
*
É visível na imagem de satélite uma estrutura cada vez mais organizada e um olho bem definido.














Os avisos/alertas em vigor são:
- Aviso de Furacão: Bahamas do Noroeste, exceto a Ilha de Andros
- Alerta de Furacão: Ilha de Andros









Quanto aos avisos/alertas para a Flórida, ainda não foram emitidos dada a velocidade lenta prevista do furacão.



> However, given the slower
> forecast speed of Dorian, it is too soon to issue and watches for
> the Florida coast at this time.



*
*


----------



## Afgdr (31 Ago 2019 às 00:35)

Mantém-se a previsão de passagem do Dorian pelas Bahamas de Noroeste como cat4. Está previsto, também, um landfall como cat4 na costa leste da Flórida.


*FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS*

INIT 30/2100Z 25.0N 70.7W 100 KT 115 MPH
12H 31/0600Z 25.6N 72.0W 105 KT 120 MPH
24H 31/1800Z 26.2N 73.8W 110 KT 125 MPH
36H 01/0600Z 26.5N 75.4W 115 KT 130 MPH
48H 01/1800Z 26.8N 76.9W 120 KT 140 MPH
* 72H 02/1800Z 27.0N 78.8W 120 KT 140 MPH
96H 03/1800Z 27.5N 80.4W 120 KT 140 MPH...NEAR FL EAST COAST*
120H 04/1800Z 30.0N 81.5W 85 KT 100 MPH...INLAND




Apesar da previsão atual do NHC apontar um landfall na Flórida, há modelos que prevêem a possibilidade de não fazer landfall e passar próximo ou longe da costa.


----------



## Afgdr (31 Ago 2019 às 01:12)

Segundo a atualização das 00h UTC, o Dorian fortaleceu-se nas últimas horas e desloca-se, neste momento, para WNW a 10 mph (≈16 km/h) com ventos máximos sustentados de 125 mph ≈ 201 km/h.

A pressão mínima central encontra-se, agora, nos 950 hPa (menos 20 hPa em comparação com o que tinha há algumas horas).


*23h30 UTC
*
Observa-se um olho impressionante no furacão Dorian (potente cat3).
*
*













*Rota prevista segundo o NHC*








*Fonte:* Wunderground


----------



## Afgdr (31 Ago 2019 às 01:43)

Em jeito de curiosidade, deixo aqui um tweet do The Weather Channel sobre o Dorian.


----------



## Afgdr (31 Ago 2019 às 02:20)

A nova atualização do NHC (00h30 UTC) aponta para uma nova intensificação do Dorian, que neste momento é já um furacão cat4, com ventos máximos sustentados de 130 mph ≈ 209 km/h. 

A pressão mínima central mantém-se nos 950 hPa.


*01h07 UTC*


----------



## Afgdr (31 Ago 2019 às 04:26)

O Dorian tem-se intensificado nas últimas horas. É, neste momento, um furacão cat4 com ventos máximos sustentados de 140 mph ≈ 225 km/h e rajadas até 167 mph ≈ 269 km/h.

Movimenta-se para WNW a uma velocidade de 10 mph ≈ 16 km/h. Apresenta uma pressão mínima central de 948 hPa.


*03h12 UTC*















A nova atualização do NHC coloca o Dorian a passar perto das Bahamas como cat4 e próximo da costa leste da Flórida como cat3.













É expectável que continue a intensificar-se nas próximas horas, permanecendo na categoria 4 da Escala de Saffir-Simpson até dia 2 e atingindo um pico no dia 31 de agosto/1 de setembro com ventos máximos sustentados de 150 mph.


*FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS*

INIT 31/0300Z 25.5N 71.4W 120 KT 140 MPH
12H 31/1200Z 25.9N 72.8W 130 KT 150 MPH
24H 01/0000Z 26.3N 74.5W 130 KT 150 MPH
36H 01/1200Z 26.6N 76.0W 125 KT 145 MPH
48H 02/0000Z 26.8N 77.3W 125 KT 145 MPH
72H 03/0000Z 27.0N 78.6W 115 KT 130 MPH
96H 04/0000Z 28.3N 80.5W 110 KT 125 MPH
120H 05/0000Z 30.8N 81.2W 90 KT 105 MPH




Muitos modelos colocam, agora, o Dorian próximo da costa leste da Flórida, sem ocorrer landfall ou longe da mesma.


----------



## hurricane (31 Ago 2019 às 10:20)

Apesar da forca é um furacao relativamente pequeno em extensao.


----------



## Orion (31 Ago 2019 às 13:35)




----------



## Afgdr (31 Ago 2019 às 14:21)

Dorian acelerou um pouco, movendo-se para W a 12 mph ≈ 19 km/h com ventos máximos sustentados de 145 mph ≈ 233 km/h (cat4). A pressão mínima central é de 944 hPa.


*13h00 UTC
*












A rota prevista atualmente pelo NHC coloca o Dorian a passar pelas Bahamas como _major hurricane_, fazendo uma curva para N e não ocorrendo landfall na costa leste da Flórida.

Os avisos/alertas não sofreram alterações.









Começa a existir uma concordância dos modelos na previsão dessa curva, não ocorrendo landfall na Flórida.








Os modelos seguem, também, a tendência de um enfraquecimento do Dorian a partir das 72h.






*
*


----------



## Orion (31 Ago 2019 às 14:55)

Grande mudança nos modelos operacionais relativamente ao trajeto do Dorian desde ontem à noite. O desempenho começou mal e assim continua.


Convecção menos intensa no flanco oeste do olho.


----------



## Orion (31 Ago 2019 às 15:23)

A previsão e seguimento do estado do tempo nos EUA está literalmente dividido por dezenas de filiais locais.

As Bahamas não têm radar, sendo o de Melbourne o mais relevante na fase inicial. Para além das estações presentes no Wunderground, há também uma estação adicional na Grande Bahama.

Em geral a qualidade dos gráficos do NWS é horrível e ainda por cima não dão preferência ao sistema métrico. Como tal, não há grandes portais oficiais para acompanhar a evolução das condições meteorológicas. Se calhar o melhor mesmo é acessar às contas de facebook/twitter do NWS Miami, NWS Melbourne, NWS Jacksonville e NWS Charleston SC.


----------



## Orion (31 Ago 2019 às 15:28)

Falta menos de 30 mins para o novo aviso.


----------



## Orion (31 Ago 2019 às 17:41)

Canais regionais da Florida


----------



## Afgdr (31 Ago 2019 às 17:43)

O Dorian intensificou-se ligeiramente, apresentando ventos máximos sustentados de 150 mph ≈ 241 km/h e rajadas até 184 mph ≈ 296 km/h. A pressão mínima central está nos 945 hPa (+ 1 hPa).

Abrandou a sua velocidade, deslocando-se para W a 8 mph ≈ 13 km/h.








Deverá intensificar-se ainda mais um pouco nas próximas horas, prevendo-se um pico de intensidade de 155 mph (≈249 km/h).

*FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS*

INIT 31/1500Z 26.0N 73.4W 130 KT 150 MPH
12H 01/0000Z 26.2N 74.7W 135 KT 155 MPH
24H 01/1200Z 26.6N 76.2W 130 KT 150 MPH
36H 02/0000Z 26.8N 77.4W 125 KT 145 MPH
48H 02/1200Z 27.0N 78.0W 120 KT 140 MPH
72H 03/1200Z 28.0N 79.0W 115 KT 130 MPH
96H 04/1200Z 30.5N 80.0W 100 KT 115 MPH
120H 05/1200Z 33.5N 78.0W 95 KT 110 MPH




*16h10 UTC*


----------



## Orion (31 Ago 2019 às 17:44)




----------



## Orion (31 Ago 2019 às 17:57)

Grande Ábaco (ilha)  http://www.calypsobahamas.com & https://www.abacoinn.com/ & https://greenturtleclub.com/webcam/https://www.abacoinn.com/

Estes 3 portais têm câmaras mas os estavam (podem estar) em baixo. Há muita malta ansiosa


----------



## Orion (31 Ago 2019 às 18:00)

Não vai haver comida durante o furacão. Aprendam a pescar e a subir as palmeiras para apanhar os cocos antes que voem todos


----------



## Orion (31 Ago 2019 às 22:05)




----------



## Toby (1 Set 2019 às 08:57)

Bahamas Radar: http://smartmet.bahamasweather.org.bs/radarcomposite/


----------



## Iuri (1 Set 2019 às 10:15)




----------



## VimDePantufas (1 Set 2019 às 10:24)




----------



## VimDePantufas (1 Set 2019 às 10:25)




----------



## Iuri (1 Set 2019 às 13:38)




----------



## Afgdr (1 Set 2019 às 13:51)

O Dorian é, agora, um furacão cat5, com ventos máximos sustentados de 160 mph ≈ 257 km/h. A pressão mínima central é 927 hPa.

Apresenta um deslocamento para W a uma velocidade de 8 mph ≈ 13 km/h. Deverá rodar, depois, para NW.


*12h30 UTC*














Vigoram vários avisos/alertas:
- Aviso de Furacão: Bahamas do Noroeste, exceto a Ilha de Andros
- Alerta de Furacão: Ilha de Andros
- Aviso de Tempestade Tropical: N de Deerfield Beach a Sebastian Inlet
- Alerta de Tempestade Tropical: N de Golden Beach a Deerfield Beach


----------



## Orion (1 Set 2019 às 14:16)

Os próximos 3 dias serão bem longos  https://www.weather.gov/mlb/arw6_comprad-wind10m

Notícias regionais  https://www.facebook.com/tribune242/ https://www.facebook.com/znsnewsofficial/ https://www.facebook.com/eyewitnessnewsbah/


----------



## Afgdr (1 Set 2019 às 14:22)

O Dorian deverá gerar acumulados muito elevados, da ordem dos 300 aos 600 mm nas Bahamas do Noroeste, com acumulados isolados de 760 mm.

Na costa dos estados da Carolina do Norte e da Carolina do Sul, esperam-se valores que podem ir dos 130 aos 250 mm, com quantidades isoladas de 380 mm.

Nas Bahamas centrais e na Costa Atlântica da Península da Flórida até à Geórgia são esperados acumulados de 50 a 100 mm, com acumulados isolados de 150 mm.




> *RAINFALL:* Dorian is expected to produce the following rainfall
> totals through late this week:
> 
> Northwestern Bahamas...12 to 24 inches, isolated 30 inches.
> ...




















A _storm surge_ originada pelo Dorian poderá elevar as águas do mar entre 4,6 a 6 metros acima dos níveis normais nas ilhas Ábaco e na Grande Bahama em áreas de vento _onshore_ ("vento maral").




> *STORM SURGE:* A life-threatening storm surge will raise water levels
> by as much as 15 to 20 feet above normal tide levels in areas of
> onshore winds on the Abaco Islands and Grand Bahama Island. Near
> the coast, the surge will be accompanied by large and destructive
> waves.


----------



## JCARL (1 Set 2019 às 14:33)

168 mph = 270,37 kmh


----------



## Afgdr (1 Set 2019 às 14:59)

O Dorian voltou a intensificar-se. Desloca-se, neste momento, com ventos máximos sustentados de *175 mph ≈ 281 km/h*. As rajadas podem ultrapassar os *200 mph ≈ 322 km/h*. A pressão mínima central é de 922 hPa.

Impressionante!


000
WTNT65 KNHC 011330
TCUAT5

Hurricane Dorian Tropical Cyclone Update
NWS National Hurricane Center Miami FL AL052019
930 AM EDT Sun Sep 01 2019

*...CATASTROPHIC CATEGORY 5 DORIAN CONTINUING TO INTENSIFY AS IT
APPROACHES THE ABACO ISLANDS...*

Data from an Air Force Reserve Hurricane Hunter aircraft indicate
that Dorian has continued to intensify, and now has maximum
sustained winds near *175 mph (280 km/h)*, with a minimum central
pressure of 922 mb (27.23 inches).

The eyewall of catastrophic Hurricane Dorian is currently reaching
the Abaco Islands. This is a life-threatening situation. Residents
there should take immediate shelter. Do not venture into the eye if
it passes over your location.

Hazards:
- *Wind Gusts over 200 mph*
- *Storm Surge 15 to 20 feet above normal tide levels with higher
destructive waves*

These hazards will cause extreme destruction in the affected areas.
and will continue for several hours.


SUMMARY OF 930 AM EDT...1330 UTC...INFORMATION
----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...26.5N 76.6W
ABOUT 25 MI...40 KM ENE OF GREAT ABACO ISLAND
ABOUT 210 MI...340 KM E OF WEST PALM BEACH FLORIDA
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...175 MPH...280 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...W OR 275 DEGREES AT 8 MPH...13 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...922 MB...27.73 INCHES

$$
Forecaster Brennan/Blake/Zelinsky/Avila


----------



## JCARL (1 Set 2019 às 15:30)

Afgdr disse:


> O Dorian voltou a intensificar-se. Desloca-se, neste momento, com ventos máximos sustentados de *175 mph ≈ 281 km/h*. As rajadas podem ultrapassar os *200 mph ≈ 322 km/h*. A pressão mínima central é de 922 hPa.
> 
> Impressionante!
> 
> ...


Preocupante.


----------



## JCARL (1 Set 2019 às 15:32)

Também preocupante:
https://www.nhc.noaa.gov/


----------



## hurricane (1 Set 2019 às 15:38)

Impressionante as imagens do vento!


----------



## Orion (1 Set 2019 às 16:10)

Aviso 33



> A dropsonde from the NOAA plane measured a wind gust of 176 kt at the surface. A blend of these measurements yield to an initial intensity of 155 kt, making Dorian the strongest hurricane on record in the northwestern Bahamas.



176 nós = 326 km/h

Tão ou mais importante que estudar o aquecimento global no que concerne à intensificação dos ciclone tropicais é mesmo saber se o primeiro contribui para uma posição mais estacionária dos anticiclones.

As 2 ilhas das Bahamas vão ser mais arrasadas devido à duração da permanência do ciclone da mesma maneira que partes do Texas ficaram epicamente inundadas devido à paragem do Harvey 2017.


----------



## Orion (1 Set 2019 às 16:13)

Com a atual intensidade de 155 nós, o Dorian está no mesmo patamar que o Irma de 2017.

Mas diferentes métodos de avaliação dão origem a diferentes conclusões.


----------



## Afgdr (1 Set 2019 às 16:15)

O Dorian continua a intensificar-se... incrível! 

Neste momento, desloca-se a 7 mph ≈ 11 km/h com ventos máximos sustentados de *180 mph ≈ 290 km/h *e rajadas que podem atingir as *219 mph ≈ 352 km/h*. A pressão mínima central baixou para os 913 hPa.


000
WTNT35 KNHC 011456
TCPAT5

BULLETIN
Hurricane Dorian Advisory Number 33
NWS National Hurricane Center Miami FL AL052019
1100 AM EDT Sun Sep 01 2019

*...DORIAN BECOMES THE STRONGEST HURRICANE IN MODERN RECORDS FOR
THE NORTHWESTERN BAHAMAS.
...CATASTROPHIC CONDITIONS OCCURING IN THE ABACOS ISLANDS...*


SUMMARY OF 1100 AM EDT...1500 UTC...INFORMATION
-----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...26.5N 76.8W
ABOUT 20 MI...30 KM ENE OF GREAT ABACO ISLAND
ABOUT 205 MI...330 KM E OF WEST PALM BEACH FLORIDA
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...*180 MPH...285 KM/H*
PRESENT MOVEMENT...W OR 270 DEGREES AT 7 MPH...11 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...913 MB...26.96 INCHES


----------



## Afgdr (1 Set 2019 às 16:46)

Foram ativados novos avisos/alertas. Além dos avisos/alertas emitidos, estão em vigor agora um Alerta de Furacão para a costa leste da Flórida, desde o N de Deerfield Beach até à fronteira entre os condados de Volusia e de Brevard e um Alerta de Tempestade Tropical para o Lago Okeechobee. 

Foi lançado também um Alerta de _Storm Surge _desde o N de Deerfield Beach até à até à fronteira entre os condados de Volusia e de Brevard.




> A Hurricane Watch has been issued for the east coast of Florida from
> north of Deerfield Beach to the Volusia/Brevard County Line.
> 
> A Storm Surge Watch has also been issued from north of Deerfield
> ...












A _storm surge _deverá elevar o nível das águas em 5,5 a 7 m em relação aos níveis normais em áreas de ventos _onshore _nas ilhas Ábaco e na Grande Bahama.



> STORM SURGE: A life-threatening storm surge will raise water levels
> by as much as 18 to 23 feet above normal tide levels in areas of
> onshore winds on the Abaco Islands and Grand Bahama Island. Near
> the coast, the surge will be accompanied by large and destructive
> waves.




Se o pico da storm surge coincidir com o período da preia-mar, o nível da água pode atingir os 1,2 a 2,1 m acima do chão desde a fronteira entre os condados de Volusia e Brevard até Jupiter Inlet e os 0,6 a 1,2 m desde o N de Deerfield Beach a Jupiter Inlet.




> The combination of a dangerous storm surge and the tide will cause
> normally dry areas near the coast to be flooded by rising waters
> moving inland from the shoreline. The water could reach the
> following heights above ground somewhere in the indicated
> ...


----------



## JCARL (1 Set 2019 às 16:48)

Afgdr disse:


> O Dorian continua a intensificar-se... incrível!
> 
> Neste momento, desloca-se a 7 mph ≈ 11 km/h com ventos máximos sustentados de *180 mph ≈ 290 km/h *e rajadas que podem atingir as *219 mph ≈ 352 km/h*. A pressão mínima central baixou para os 913 hPa.
> 
> ...


Muito Preocupante.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Set 2019 às 16:51)

"Uau! Raramente vi uma vista de satélite tão excepcional sobre o furacão. UM FURACÃO DE CATEGORIA 5 #Dorian hoje de manhã. Imagens: NASA"


----------



## JCARL (1 Set 2019 às 17:06)

A zona do porto de Nassau (capital da Bahamas) a começar a sentir o efeito lateral do Dorian.
https://www.portnassauwebcam.com/


----------



## JCARL (1 Set 2019 às 17:07)

Pedro1993 disse:


> "Uau! Raramente vi uma vista de satélite tão excepcional sobre o furacão. UM FURACÃO DE CATEGORIA 5 #Dorian hoje de manhã. Imagens: NASA"


Impressionante.


----------



## JCARL (1 Set 2019 às 17:20)

JCARL disse:


> A zona do porto de Nassau (capital da Bahamas) a começar a sentir o efeito lateral do Dorian.
> https://www.portnassauwebcam.com/


Nas imagens da câmara começa-se a observar as ondas a galgar o molhe do lado esquerdo.


----------



## Orion (1 Set 2019 às 17:23)




----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Set 2019 às 17:33)

JCARL disse:


> Impressionante.



É verdade muito impressionante mesmo, aliás as fotos do "olho" do furacão falam por sim, ou melhor valem mais do mil palavras.
É uma situação para se ir acompanhando.


----------



## Afgdr (1 Set 2019 às 17:52)

https://map.snapchat.com/@26.039273,-78.268762,6.94z


Cliquem em Marsh Harbour, estão disponíveis alguns snaps que mostram os efeitos do Dorian.


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Set 2019 às 17:58)

O que mais me impressiona é a incompetência das pessoas que ainda estão na ilha. Num dos snaps ouve-se alguém a falar de pessoas a fugir a dizer que "não sabiam, não sabiam". Não sabiam ou foi mais uma daquelas situações em que "ah não vai ser nada"?

Só um desabafo...

Entretanto, havia uma estação numa das ilhas ao pé de Marsh Harbor que estava a registar a aproximação do furacão mas entretanto ficou offline. Pode ser que sobreviva: https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IABACOGU2


----------



## Afgdr (1 Set 2019 às 18:09)

Dorian fez landfall às 16h40 UTC em Elbow Cay, Ábacos.

Continua a deslocar-se para W, ligeiramente mais forte, com ventos máximos sustentados de *185 mph ≈ 298 km/h *e rajadas que podem superar os *220 mph ≈ 354 km/h*.

Mantém o seu movimento para W a uma velocidade de 8 mph ≈ 13 km/h e a pressão mínima central está agora nos 911 hPa.


763
WTNT65 KNHC 011644
TCUAT5

Hurricane Dorian Tropical Cyclone Update
NWS National Hurricane Center Miami FL AL052019
1245 pm EDT Sun Sep 01 2019

*...CATASTROPHIC CATEGORY 5 DORIAN MAKES LANDFALL ON ELBOW CAY IN THE
ABACOS...*

Data from an Air Force Reserve Hurricane Hunter aircraft and
satellite data indicate that Dorian has made landfall at 1240 pm
EDT (1640 UTC) in Elbow Cay, Abacos. The winds have increased
to *185 mph (295 km/h)* with the minimum central pressure falling to
911 mb (26.90 inches).

This is a life-threatening situation. Residents there should take
immediate shelter. Do not venture into the eye if it passes over
your location.

Hazards:
- *Wind Gusts over 220 mph*
- Storm Surge 18 to 23 feet above normal tide levels with higher
destructive waves

These hazards will cause extreme destruction in the affected areas
and will continue for several hours.


SUMMARY OF 1245 PM EDT...1645 UTC...INFORMATION
----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...26.5N 77.0W
ABOUT 5 MI...10 KM E OF GREAT ABACO ISLAND
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...185 MPH...295 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...W OR 275 DEGREES AT 8 MPH...13 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...911 MB...26.90 INCHES

$$
Forecaster Avila/Blake
*



16h42 UTC











*


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Set 2019 às 18:48)

Ou seja, para uma tempestade tropical que parecia não dar em nada, o Dorian acaba de se tornar o furacão mais forte desde o Wilma (2005)...

Começa bem a época do Atlântico. Intensificação brutal, vai ter que ser estudada.


----------



## Afgdr (1 Set 2019 às 18:58)

A nova atualização do NHC aponta para um ligeiro abrandamento, 7 mph (11 km/h). Continua o seu movimento para W com a mesma intensidade - 185 mph (298 km/h) - e a pressão mínima central permanece nos 911 hPa.


*SUMMARY OF 200 PM EDT...1800 UTC...INFORMATION*
----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...26.5N 77.1W
ABOUT 0 MI...0 KM OVER GREAT ABACO ISLAND
ABOUT 185 MI...295 KM E OF WEST PALM BEACH FLORIDA
*MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...185 MPH...295 KM/H*
PRESENT MOVEMENT...W OR 270 DEGREES AT 7 MPH...11 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...911 MB...26.90 INCHES



A partir das 19h00 UTC, o NHC fará updates de hora a hora.


> *Hourly Tropical Cyclone Update statements will begin at 300 PM EDT.*


----------



## Toby (1 Set 2019 às 18:59)

https://www.infoclimat.fr/FTPS/ftp_bs/2019/09/goes16ir05l2gif.gif

http://moe.met.fsu.edu/~mnissenbaum/RadarArchive/KAMX/loop.html


----------



## vitoreis (1 Set 2019 às 19:00)

Esta imagem é excecional:


----------



## dahon (1 Set 2019 às 19:40)

Impressionante a rapidez com que este furacão intensificou.


----------



## Toby (1 Set 2019 às 19:49)

Wind Gusts over 220 mph
Storm Surge 18 to 23 feet above normal tide levels with higher destructive waves 

!!


----------



## Orion (1 Set 2019 às 19:56)

O próximo aviso completo do NHC será publicado às 21h UTC. A partir das 19h UTC haverão atualizações horárias  https://www.nhc.noaa.gov/text/refresh/MIATCUAT5+shtml/011856.shtml?


----------



## Orion (1 Set 2019 às 20:05)




----------



## Orion (1 Set 2019 às 20:10)

O que não faltam são vídeos de lá nas redes sociais, mas, novamente, cá ficam os portais da imprensa regional:

https://twitter.com/Bahamaspress

https://twitter.com/Tribune242

https://twitter.com/ZNSBahamas242


----------



## Afgdr (1 Set 2019 às 20:39)

Segundo a atualização das 19h UTC do NHC, o Dorian mantém a sua intensidade (185 mph), à medida que avança para W a 7 mph. A pressão mínima central é de 910 hPa.




> *SUMMARY OF 300 PM EDT...1900 UTC...INFORMATION*
> ----------------------------------------------
> LOCATION...26.6N 77.2W
> ABOUT 0 MI...0 KM E OF GREAT ABACO ISLAND
> ...





*19h32 UTC*


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Set 2019 às 20:54)

Esperemos que não hajam mortes de portugueses, até porque há portugueses que aproveitam as promoções nesta altura do ano e vão para lá.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (1 Set 2019 às 21:09)

Qual a trajectória prevista neste momento??


----------



## Orion (1 Set 2019 às 21:09)




----------



## Orion (1 Set 2019 às 21:19)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Esperemos que não hajam mortes de portugueses, até porque há portugueses que aproveitam as promoções nesta altura do ano e vão para lá.


----------



## Afgdr (1 Set 2019 às 21:40)

De acordo com o update do NHC das 20h UTC, o Dorian mantém o seu movimento para W a 7 mph com ventos máximos sustentados de 185 mph. A pressão mínima central continua nos 910 hPa.

*SUMMARY OF 400 PM EDT...2000 UTC...INFORMATION*
----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...26.6N 77.3W
ABOUT 0 MI...0 KM E OF GREAT ABACO ISLAND
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...185 MPH...295 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...W OR 275 DEGREES AT 7 MPH...11 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...910 MB...26.87 INCHES


*20h20 UTC*


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Set 2019 às 22:38)

Orion disse:


>


A sério?? Portugal no seu melhor... 
As notícias não se interessam pelo assunto, ninguém fala disto, logo não se faz nada.  

A RTP no Telejornal deu apenas 1 notícia de 1 minuto sobre o furacão, o que é uma estupidez, visto estarem portugueses na "linha da frente" do furacão. Estive a ver o Telejornal da TV Galicia há pouco e eles até trouxeram um meteorologista a explicar a evolução do furacão e o que poderá acontecer nos próximos dias. Mais uma vez, a CRTVG a bater 5-0 à RTP no que toca ao serviço público.


----------



## fediniz (1 Set 2019 às 22:58)

O primeiro-ministro das Bahamas, Hubert Minnis, disse em uma entrevista que "uma tempestade mortal e monstruosa" atinge a região. "Isso nos colocará em um teste que nunca enfrentamos antes. É provavelmente o dia mais triste", falou chorando. Minnis lembrou que 73 mil pessoas e 21 mil casas correm risco com a tempestade.

Minnis emitiu uma ordem de evacuação para residentes em áreas vulneráveis desde sexta-feira (31), mas observou que muitas pessoas não deram atenção a seus avisos. Em Guana Cay, a maioria dos moradores optou por ficar, apesar do apelo do primeiro-ministro. Troy Albury, um morador da ilhota, disse ao "The Nassau Guardian" que oito pessoas partiram a bordo de uma balsa no sábado, mas que cerca de 150 optaram por ficar.
Nas redes sociais o presidente americano pede para que o mundo ore por Bahamas


----------



## david 6 (1 Set 2019 às 23:06)

dentro do olho tão pacifico


----------



## romeupaz (1 Set 2019 às 23:23)

2° com os ventos mais poderosos no Atlântico
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi MIX 2S através do Tapatalk


----------



## Gerofil (2 Set 2019 às 00:16)

Primeiras imagens das Baamas (Atlântico Norte) após passagem do Furacão de categoria 5: destruição total


----------



## clone (2 Set 2019 às 00:51)




----------



## Afgdr (2 Set 2019 às 02:40)

O Dorian mantém o seu deslocamento para W com ventos máximos sustentados de 185 mph (298 km/h) e rajadas que podem ultrapassar os 220 mph (354 km/h).

A sua velocidade de deslocamento é lenta e encontra-se, neste momento, nos 5 mph (8 km/h). A pressão mínima central subiu um pouco e está, agora, nos 915 hPa.

*
SUMMARY OF 900 PM EDT...0100 UTC...INFORMATION*
----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...26.6N 77.7W
ABOUT 70 MI...110 KM E OF FREEPORT GRAND BAHAMA ISLAND
ABOUT 150 MI...240 KM E OF WEST PALM BEACH FLORIDA
*MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...185 MPH...295 KM/H*
PRESENT MOVEMENT...W OR 270 DEGREES AT 5 MPH...7 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...915 MB...27.02 INCHES



Os avisos/alertas em vigor são:
- Aviso de Furacão: Bahamas do Noroeste, exceto a Ilha de Andros, e desde Jupiter Inlet até à fronteira entre os condados de Volusia e Brevard
- Alerta de Furacão: Ilha de Andros, desde o N de Deerfield Beach até Jupiter Inlet e desde a fronteira entre os condados de Volusia e Brevard e até à fronteira entre os condados de Flagler e Volusia
- Aviso de Tempestade Tropical: desde o N de Deerfield  Beach até Jupiter Inlet
- Alerta de Tempestade Tropical: desde o N de Golden Beach até Deerfield Beach e Lago Okeechobee








No que concerne à storm surge, vigoram os seguintes avisos/alertas:
- Aviso de Storm Surge: desde Lantana até à fronteira entre os condados de Volusia e Brevard
- Alerta de Storm Surge: desde a fronteira entre os condados de Volusia e Brevard até à à fronteira entre os condados de Flagler e Volusia


A água pode atingir alturas acima do chão entre 0,6-1,2 m desde o N de Deerfield Beach até Lantana e alturas entre 1,2-2,1 m desde a fronteira entre os condados de Flagler e Volusia até Lantana, caso o pico da storm surge ocorra na mesma altura da maré cheia.




> The combination of a dangerous storm surge and the tide will cause
> normally dry areas near the coast to be flooded by rising waters
> moving inland from the shoreline. The water could reach the
> following heights above ground somewhere in the indicated
> ...






Às 01h32 UTC, o Dorian apresentava-se assim:


----------



## Revenge (2 Set 2019 às 02:40)

Gerofil disse:


> Primeiras imagens das Baamas (Atlântico Norte) após passagem do Furacão de categoria 5: destruição total



Esse video foi feito quando estavam dentro do olho da tempestade. Ainda faltava a pior parte da tempestade, nem quero imaginar como ficou...

Também existe este, quando estavam dentro do olho:


----------



## Afgdr (2 Set 2019 às 03:07)

*Update das 02h UTC:* mesma intensidade, mesma pressão mínima central, mesma direção de deslocamento. Acelerou um pouco a sua velocidade de deslocamento, que está neste momento nas 7 mph (11 km/h).


493
WTNT65 KNHC 020152
TCUAT5

Hurricane Dorian Tropical Cyclone Update
NWS National Hurricane Center Miami FL AL052019
1000 PM EDT Sun Sep 01 2019

*...CATASTROPHIC CATEGORY 5 DORIAN BEGINNING TO CROSS EASTERN
GRAND BAHAMA...*

This is a life-threatening situation. Residents in the Abacos
should continue to stay in their shelter as the northern eyewall of
Dorian remains over the northern portion of the island. Residents in
eastern Grand Bahama are experiencing the western portion of
the eyewall. Do not leave your shelter as the eye passes over,
as winds will rapidly increase on the other side of the eye.
Conditions will continue to deteriorate over the remainder of Grand
Bahama Island tonight.

Hazards:
- Wind Gusts over 220 mph
- Storm Surge 18 to 23 feet above normal tide levels with higher
destructive waves

These hazards will cause extreme destruction in the affected areas
and will continue for several hours.


SUMMARY OF 1000 PM EDT...0200 UTC...INFORMATION
----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...26.6N 77.8W
ABOUT 60 MI...95 KM E OF FREEPORT GRAND BAHAMA ISLAND
ABOUT 140 MI...225 KM E OF WEST PALM BEACH FLORIDA
*MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...185 MPH...295 KM/H*
PRESENT MOVEMENT...W OR 270 DEGREES AT 5 MPH...7 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...915 MB...27.02 INCHES

$$
Forecaster Latto


----------



## Afgdr (2 Set 2019 às 04:10)

*Update das 03h UTC*

O Dorian enfraqueceu ligeiramente (em 5 mph), continuando o seu movimento para W com ventos máximos sustentados de 180 mph ≈ 290 km/h. Acelerou um pouco, sendo a sua velocidade, neste momento, de 6 mph ≈ 10 km/h. A pressão mínima central caiu 1 hPa, encontrando-se, agora, nos 914 hPa.


*02h40 UTC*
















*Rota prevista (NHC) + avisos/alertas*

Deverá continuar o seu movimento para W/WNW, rodando, depois, gradualmente para NW, aproximando-se da costa leste da Flórida.

No que diz respeito à intensidade prevista, deverá, a partir de agora, enfraquecer de forma gradual.

*FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS*

INIT 02/0300Z 26.6N 77.9W 155 KT 180 MPH
12H 02/1200Z 26.8N 78.5W 145 KT 165 MPH
24H 03/0000Z 26.9N 79.0W 135 KT 155 MPH
36H 03/1200Z 27.3N 79.3W 125 KT 145 MPH
48H 04/0000Z 28.2N 79.8W 120 KT 140 MPH
72H 05/0000Z 30.6N 80.2W 105 KT 120 MPH
96H 06/0000Z 33.5N 77.7W 85 KT 100 MPH
120H 07/0000Z 37.5N 71.8W 75 KT 85 MPH


No que respeita aos avisos/alertas, alguns foram estendidos mais a N.



> *WATCHES AND WARNINGS*
> --------------------
> CHANGES WITH THIS ADVISORY:
> 
> ...


----------



## Candy (2 Set 2019 às 04:20)

Caso alguém queira seguir este directo. Está alguém a reportar.


----------



## Candy (2 Set 2019 às 05:47)




----------



## Toby (2 Set 2019 às 05:57)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Qual a trajectória prevista neste momento??


----------



## Toby (2 Set 2019 às 06:02)




----------



## Candy (2 Set 2019 às 06:24)

O Michael está novamente em directo de Freeport nas Bahamas.

Localização do stream é a localização exacta do edifício onde ele se encontra: https://goo.gl/maps/zhGCYZg7Ngc8D1un7


----------



## Candy (2 Set 2019 às 07:25)




----------



## Orion (2 Set 2019 às 10:01)

Do aviso 35, publicado agora:



> Dorian is still moving slowly westward at about 5 kt. The ridge to the north of Dorian is gradually weakening and shifting eastward in response to a mid- to upper-level trough that is moving across the eastern U.S. This change in the steering pattern should cause Dorian to slow down even more and perhaps stall, before it turns to the northwest late Monday or early Tuesday. This expected slow motion will likely be devastating to the Great Abaco and Grand Bahama Islands since it would prolong the catastrophic winds, storm surge, and rainfall over those areas. The timing of the northwest or north turn is very critical in determining how close Dorian will get to the Florida peninsula on Tuesday and Wednesday.





> Category 5 hurricanes like Dorian usually don't hold that intensity for very long, and it is expected that Dorian will weaken slowly during the next few days. However, the observed eyewall replacement cycle will likely cause fluctuations in strength, both up and down, while the system is near Florida.



Em outras palavras, pouco ou nada de intacto vai restar naquelas duas ilhas.

Daqui a pouco o ciclone vai passar a nordeste e depois a norte desta estação (que já tinha feito referência).

---

Continua-se a ter muita dificuldade em prever a intensidade dos ciclones, e como já mencionei, nem no trajeto deste houve grande capacidade de antecipação.

Abaixo, a linha preta representa a intensidade inferida (até ontem às 21h UTC) e a vermelha a previsão do NHC do dia 31 às 00h UTC. Também estão representados outros modelos (entre os quais o HWRF que nos últimos tempos tem sido o melhor) mas não esquecer que ainda há muitos outros.


----------



## Orion (2 Set 2019 às 10:23)




----------



## Afgdr (2 Set 2019 às 12:18)

O Dorian desloca-se a um ritmo muito lento. Neste momento, continua o seu movimento para W a uma velocidade de 1 mph ≈ 2 km/h com menor intensidade - 165 mph ≈ 266 km/h - no entanto, ainda é considerado ainda um furacão cat 5.

A pressão mínima central encontra-se nos 916 hPa


*SUMMARY OF 700 AM EDT...1100 UTC...INFORMATION*
----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...26.7N 78.2W
ABOUT 35 MI...50 KM ENE OF FREEPORT GRAND BAHAMA ISLAND
ABOUT 120 MI...190 KM E OF WEST PALM BEACH FLORIDA
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...165 MPH...270 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...W OR 280 DEGREES AT 1 MPH...2 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...916 MB...27.05 INCHES



*11h07 UTC*


----------



## Toby (2 Set 2019 às 14:00)

ultimato METAR TAF FREEPORT  https://www.google.pt/maps/place/Fr...87c8dc7d!8m2!3d26.5332512!4d-78.6428833?hl=fr

* Time: 08:40 (12:40 UTC) *
* Forecast *
The report was made*13*hours and*40*minutes ago, at*23:00*UTC
_Forecast valid from 02 at 00 UTC to 02 at 24 UTC_
Wind*58*mph from the*North/Northwest*with gusts up to*115*mph
Visibility:*5249*ft
*Broken clouds*at a height of*1200*ft,*Cumulonimbus.*
*Broken clouds*at a height of*9000*ft
*Overcast*at a height of*20000*ft
*thunderstorm, heavy rain*
_From 02 at 1300 UTC_
Wind*92*mph from variable directions with gusts up to*230*mph
*Broken clouds*at a height of*900*ft,*Cumulonimbus.*
*Overcast*at a height of*5000*ft
*thunderstorm, heavy rain

TAF:MYGF 012300Z 0200/0224 33050G100KT 1600 +TSRA BKN012CB BKN090 OVC200 FM021300 VRB80G200KT 800 +TSRA BKN009CB OVC050
*


----------



## Hawk (2 Set 2019 às 14:05)

Toby disse:


> ultimato METAR TAF FREEPORT  https://www.google.pt/maps/place/Fr...87c8dc7d!8m2!3d26.5332512!4d-78.6428833?hl=fr
> 
> * Time: 08:40 (12:40 UTC) *
> * Forecast *
> ...




Previsão de rajadas de 370 km/h. Não é um bom dia para voar.


----------



## hurricane (2 Set 2019 às 14:13)

Bem as imagens da destruicao sao impressionantes! Está tudo devastado!


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Set 2019 às 14:23)

https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IWESTGRA2/graph/2019-09-2/2019-09-2/daily

Estação em Freeport. Provavelmente mais uma que vai desaparecer.


----------



## Candy (2 Set 2019 às 14:52)

O Michael está em directo no face a partir do porto de Freeport. 
A localização onde se encontra está na descrição do directo.

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=2346974262004321&id=100000753110015

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (2 Set 2019 às 15:24)




----------



## StormRic (2 Set 2019 às 15:29)

Candy disse:


> O Michael está em directo no face a partir do porto de Freeport.
> A localização onde se encontra está na descrição do directo.
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=2346974262004321&id=100000753110015
> ...



Olá Candy, parece indisponível neste momento, qual será a razão?

"A página solicitada não pode ser exibida agora. Esta pode estar temporariamente indisponível, a ligação onde clicaste pode estar errada ou ter expirado, ou podes não ter permissão para visualizar esta página."


----------



## Toby (2 Set 2019 às 15:31)

com som....!!


----------



## hurricane (2 Set 2019 às 15:49)

Toby disse:


> com som....!!


 que forca da Natureza


----------



## Maravedi (2 Set 2019 às 20:03)

https://www.facebook.com/michael.hynes.315

Além dos vídeos em directo que já está a transmitir desde ontem (provavelmente o único de todas as Bahamas, estando a ser inclusivamente utilizado pelas cadeias de TV, possui ainda no seu feed vários vídeos da ilha, incluindo um da casa do ministro da agricultura das Bahamas e outro gravado num telhado onde se vê as ondas a bater para aflição de quem lá se refugiou e já não tem para onde fugir.

É impressionante que um Cat 5 esteja quase estacionário sob o mesmo território... infelizmente a perda de vidas humanas será inevitável, esperemos é que não atinja números elevados (receio que sim).

Entretanto nos USA, a evacuação costeira passou a obrigatória e as autoestradas são agora de sentido único (todas as faixas estão a ser utilizadas para evacuação)... equipas de resgate estão também já prontas para partir para as Bahamas, assim que seja possível, tal é a ante-visão de catástrofe anunciada.

Infelizmente, acho que o Dorian, irá figurar nos livros da História da meteorologia, pelos piores motivos...


----------



## Orion (2 Set 2019 às 21:19)

Surreal o cenário naquelas 2 ilhas.

O oeste da Grande Bahama está a ser constantemente fustigada pelos ventos mais fortes.

O centro da Grande Bahama está há horas em relativa calma (no olho).

O leste da Grande Bahama está a ser constantemente fustigada pelos ventos mais fortes.

Ábaco está a ser fustigada com ventos menos intensos mas a precipitação é constante e certamente moderada a forte.


----------



## Orion (2 Set 2019 às 21:32)




----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (2 Set 2019 às 22:30)

O furacão está, literalmente, estacionário na Grande Bahama. Incrível!!!
Que eu me lembra, nunca tinha visto nada assim a nível de furacões em zonas habitadas pelo ser humano. 

Os acumulados poderão ser superiores a 300 mm em certos pontos da ilha:


----------



## Revenge (2 Set 2019 às 22:45)




----------



## Afgdr (3 Set 2019 às 00:37)

O Dorian está estacionário, com ventos máximos sustentados de 145 mph ≈ 234 km/h (cat 4) e rajadas que podem ultrapassar os 170 mph ≈ 274 km/h. A pressão mínima central é de 941 hPa.

*23h15 UTC*















A rota atualmente prevista pelo NHC é esta:









Estão em vigor vários avisos/alertas.








> *WATCHES AND WARNINGS*
> --------------------
> CHANGES WITH THIS ADVISORY:
> 
> ...


----------



## Toby (3 Set 2019 às 04:35)

EXTREMELY DANGEROUS DORIAN REMAINS STATIONARY AND CONTINUES TO HAMMER GRAND BAHAMA ISLAND...

9:00 PM EDT Mon Sep 2

Location: 26.8°N 78.4°W

*Moving: Stationary*

Min pressure: 942 mb

Max sustained: 140 mp


----------



## Candy (3 Set 2019 às 07:03)

StormRic disse:


> Olá Candy, parece indisponível neste momento, qual será a razão?
> 
> "A página solicitada não pode ser exibida agora. Esta pode estar temporariamente indisponível, a ligação onde clicaste pode estar errada ou ter expirado, ou podes não ter permissão para visualizar esta página."


Desculpa, só vi agora!
Quando fica indisponível é porque acabou aquele directo, mas basta ir à página dele e entrar no novo. Tem estado sempre a transmitir! Além dos directos com a GoPro tb tem feito uns videos com o tlm que vai publicando no perfil dele.


Quanto à página estar indisponível não entendo. Ele está a publicar com visibilidade pública. Deve ter sido apenas qq problema no face. Esses eram uns pequenos videos que ele publicou. Pode ter sido uma partilha e o post original tenha desaparecido. Não sei...


----------



## Orion (3 Set 2019 às 09:42)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Que eu me lembra, nunca tinha visto nada assim a nível de furacões em zonas habitadas pelo ser humano.



De vez em quando fazem isso mas é mais provável no oceano.

Ainda assim, há o Harvey de 2017 para exemplo de ciclone pouco intenso no Atlântico.

Nas Filipinas há, certamente entre outros, o Goni  http://agora.ex.nii.ac.jp/digital-typhoon/summary/wnp/k/201515.html.en

A malta das Bahamas teve muito azar (se as ilhas fossem maiores o enfraquecimento seria mais pronunciado). Não é todos os dias que se apanha um cat. 5+ parado.

O Dorian é um caso mesmo extremo.


----------



## joralentejano (3 Set 2019 às 13:30)

Impressionante...

Este é o estado em que se encontra a Grande Bahama...

Pouco resta naquelas ilhas 

Mais vídeos aqui


----------



## Orion (3 Set 2019 às 17:20)

joralentejano disse:


> Este é o estado em que se encontra a Grande Bahama...



Freeport não deve ter ficado completamente submersa. Metade da população da ilha vive lá por isso podem ter havido alguns, vá, 'sortudos' no que concerne aos bens materiais.

No extremo oeste da ilha se calhar ninguém diria que houve um furacão C5+ parado a destruir a vizinhança. Surreal.


----------



## Orion (3 Set 2019 às 17:23)

Outras realidades.

*Hurricane Dorian evacuations: 'The only people on this block who left have the money to do it'*


----------



## Toby (3 Set 2019 às 19:11)

https://es.euronews.com/2019/09/03/...ndaciones-del-huracan-dorian-desde-el-espacio


----------



## Afgdr (3 Set 2019 às 20:06)

O Dorian é, neste momento, um furacão cat 2 forte, com ventos máximos sustentados de 110 mph ≈ 177 km/h e rajadas da ordem dos 132 mph ≈ 212 km/h. A pressão mínima central está nos 959 hPa.

Desloca-se para NW a 5 mph ≈ 8 km/h. Prevê-se uma aceleração ligeira ainda hoje para NW/NNW. Espera-se que rode para N na quarta, seguido de uma mudança de direção para NNE na quinta.

Deverá deslocar-se próximo da costa leste da Flórida durante o dia de hoje e de quarta e, posteriormente, próximo da costa da Geórgia, da Carolina do Sul e da Carolina do Norte.









Deverá manter a sua intensidade ao longo dos próximos 2 dias, enfraquecendo a partir de dia 5.

*FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS*

INIT 03/1500Z 27.1N 78.6W 95 KT 110 MPH
12H 04/0000Z 27.9N 79.0W 95 KT 110 MPH
24H 04/1200Z 29.2N 79.4W 95 KT 110 MPH
36H 05/0000Z 30.7N 79.8W 95 KT 110 MPH
48H 05/1200Z 32.1N 79.2W 95 KT 110 MPH
72H 06/1200Z 35.3N 75.0W 85 KT 100 MPH
96H 07/1200Z 40.5N 66.5W 75 KT 85 MPH
120H 08/1200Z 48.0N 57.5W 65 KT 75 MPH...POST-TROP/EXTRATROP




*Avisos/Alertas*








> *SUMMARY OF WATCHES AND WARNINGS IN EFFECT:*
> 
> A Storm Surge Warning is in effect for...
> * Jupiter Inlet FL to South Santee River SC
> ...





*18h40 UTC*


----------



## Pek (3 Set 2019 às 21:16)

Gran Bahama antes e depois:












- Freeport


----------



## joralentejano (4 Set 2019 às 00:51)

Sem palavras...


----------



## Afgdr (4 Set 2019 às 03:29)

O Dorian mantém a sua intensidade (110 mph ≈ 177 km/h) e o rumo do seu movimento (NW). Desloca-se a uma velocidade de 6 mph ≈ 10 km/h. A pressão mínima central está nos 958 hPa.


426
WTNT65 KNHC 040152
TCUAT5

Hurricane Dorian Tropical Cyclone Update
NWS National Hurricane Center Miami FL AL052019
1000 PM EDT Tue Sep 03 2019

*...DORIAN CONTINUES TO LASH THE EAST COAST OF CENTRAL FLORIDA...*

The core of the hurricane is moving nearly parallel to, but offshore
of, the east coast of central Florida. A sustained wind of 74 mph
(119 km/h) and a gust of 90 mph (144 km/h) were recently reported
at NOAA Buoy 41010 located north of Dorian's eye. At New Smyrna
Beach, Florida, a sustained wind of 39 mph (63 km/h) and a wind gust
of 47 mph (76 km/h) were recently reported.


SUMMARY OF 1000 PM EDT...0200 UTC...INFORMATION
----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...28.3N 78.9W
ABOUT 105 MI...175 KM E OF MELBOURNE FLORIDA
*MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...110 MPH...175 KM/H*
PRESENT MOVEMENT...NW OR 325 DEGREES AT 6 MPH...9 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...958 MB...28.29 INCHES

$$
Forecaster Stewart/Cangialosi


----------



## Afgdr (4 Set 2019 às 04:29)

*Update das 03h UTC: *O Dorian mantém a sua intensidade - 177 km/h - com rajadas até 212 km/h. Desloca-se para NNW a 9 km/h e tem uma pressão mínima central de 959 hPa.


*



			SUMMARY OF 1100 PM EDT...0300 UTC...INFORMATION
		
Clique para expandir...

*


> -----------------------------------------------
> LOCATION...28.4N 79.0W
> ABOUT 95 MI...155 KM E OF CAPE CANAVERAL FLORIDA
> *MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...110 MPH...175 KM/H*
> ...




*Imagem de satélite das 03h00 UTC*














*Rota prevista + cone de incerteza - NHC*








Deverá manter a sua intensidade nos próximos dias.

*



			FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS
		
Clique para expandir...

*


> INIT 04/0300Z 28.4N 79.0W 95 KT 110 MPH
> 12H 04/1200Z 29.4N 79.6W 95 KT 110 MPH
> 24H 05/0000Z 30.7N 79.9W 95 KT 110 MPH
> 36H 05/1200Z 31.9N 79.5W 95 KT 110 MPH
> ...






Os avisos/alertas foram atualizados.






A storm surge poderá elevar as águas até 2,1 m acima do chão, se o seu pico coincidir com a altura da preia-mar.










> *SUMMARY OF WATCHES AND WARNINGS IN EFFECT:*
> 
> A Storm Surge Warning is in effect for...
> * Jupiter Inlet FL to Surf City NC
> ...


----------



## Toby (4 Set 2019 às 05:22)

Afgdr suas mensagens

as próximas horas serão cruciais para o futuro.


----------



## Orion (4 Set 2019 às 09:14)

O resto aqui.


----------



## Afgdr (4 Set 2019 às 15:17)

O Dorian é ainda um furacão cat 2, com ventos máximos sustentados de 105 mph ≈ 169 km/h e rajadas que podem atingir os 127 mph ≈ 204 km/h.

Desloca-se para NNW a uma velocidade de 8 mph ≈ 13 km/h. A pressão mínima central é 964 hPa.


*13h40 UTC*














Deverá manter o seu movimento para NW/NNW, rodando depois para N e para NNE. A sua intensidade deverá manter-se nas próximas horas.


*FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS*

INIT 04/0900Z 29.2N 79.5W 90 KT 105 MPH
12H 04/1800Z 30.1N 79.8W 90 KT 105 MPH
24H 05/0600Z 31.2N 80.0W 90 KT 105 MPH
36H 05/1800Z 32.2N 79.4W 85 KT 100 MPH
48H 06/0600Z 33.7N 77.7W 80 KT 90 MPH
72H 07/0600Z 38.0N 70.6W 75 KT 85 MPH
96H 08/0600Z 45.0N 61.5W 70 KT 80 MPH...POST-TROP/EXTRATROP
120H 09/0600Z 53.5N 50.0W 60 KT 70 MPH...POST-TROP/EXTRATROP



*Resumo dos avisos/alertas
*







> *SUMMARY OF WATCHES AND WARNINGS IN EFFECT...*
> 
> A STORM SURGE WARNING IS IN EFFECT FOR...
> * SEBASTIAN INLET FL TO SURF CITY NC
> ...






A storm surge prevista é esta:








> *STORM SURGE:* The combination of a dangerous storm surge and the
> tide will cause normally dry areas near the coast to be flooded by
> rising waters moving inland from the shoreline. The water could
> reach the following heights above ground somewhere in the indicated
> ...





Em algumas regiões, a água pode subir até 2,4 m acima do chão, se a maré alta coincidir com o pico da storm surge.


----------



## Orion (4 Set 2019 às 15:48)

Para as Bahamas, cuja economia depende do turismo para +-50% do PIB e dos empregos, o Dorian é uma calamidade mas globalmente podia ter sido pior (sim, podia). O furacão não afetou Nova Providência que é o centro económico do país.

Abaco e a Grande Bahama têm uns 20% da população do país (+-70000 de uns +-350000) e receberam uns 11% de todas as chegadas ao país até Junho. 

Tal como escrevi pouco depois do Irma, não há tempo a perder no que concerne a pedir assistência internacional. Aquela malta vai rapidamente cair no esquecimento e vai demorar muito tempo a reconstruir e a voltar à 'normalidade'.


----------



## Afgdr (4 Set 2019 às 18:19)

Estima-se que o Dorian tenha gerado *acumulados superiores a 914 mm* nas ilhas Ábaco e na Grande Bahama.









*Fonte:*


----------



## Snifa (4 Set 2019 às 18:36)

Bahamas:

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

https://www.jn.pt/mundo/galerias/interior/fuacao-dorian-destruicao-nas-bahamas-vista-do-ceu-11267664.html


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Set 2019 às 18:50)

Impressionante perante tamanha devastação,  se estar apenas a contabilizar 7 mortes oficiais


----------



## Orion (4 Set 2019 às 19:19)

Snifa disse:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



Por dentro não deve ser bem o mesmo, mas ali no cantinho esquerdo, perto da água, há ali diversas casas que até têm bom aspeto. A larga maioria dos vizinhos não teve tanta sorte.


----------



## Orion (4 Set 2019 às 19:23)

Snifa disse:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O aeroporto internacional da Grande Bahama. Só a torre de controlo não deve ter ficado completamente submersa e o terminal foi arrasado.

As árvores ficaram todas sem folhas.

*Hurricane Dorian Probably Just Made a Species of Bird Go Extinct*


----------



## Orion (4 Set 2019 às 23:00)

Orion disse:


> O aeroporto internacional da Grande Bahama.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Set 2019 às 00:15)

Ilha ábaco:

Não há palavras para descrever tamanha destruição. Muito triste...

Entretanto, parece que ainda poderá causar problemas nas regiões afetadas pelo Florence, no ano passado.


----------



## Afgdr (5 Set 2019 às 01:15)

O Dorian intensificou-se ligeiramente (+5 mph ≈ 8 km/h). Move-se para NNW a 8 mph ≈ 13 km/h com ventos máximos sustentados de 110 mph ≈ 177 km/h e rajadas da ordem dos 132 mph ≈ 212 km/h.

A pressão mínima central desceu para os 959 hPa.


*23h55 UTC*













*Previsão atual de rota (NHC)
*
Movimentar-se-á nas próximas horas no mesmo rumo, rodando depois para NNE e, posteriormente, para NE. Prevê-se uma aproximação do Dorian da costa da Carolina do Sul, movendo-se depois perto ou sobre a costa da Carolina do Sul e, posteriormente, perto ou sobre a costa da Carolina do Norte.








Deverá manter a sua intensidade nas próximas horas.



> *FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS*
> 
> INIT 04/2100Z 30.6N 79.8W 95 KT 110 MPH
> 12H 05/0600Z 31.4N 79.8W 95 KT 110 MPH
> ...





*Avisos/alertas vigentes*








> *SUMMARY OF WATCHES AND WARNINGS IN EFFECT:*
> 
> A Storm Surge Warning is in effect for...
> * Flagler/Volusia County line FL to Poquoson VA
> ...





*Previsão de storm surge
*
Mantém-se a previsão de uma sobrelevação do nível do mar, que potenciada pela maré alta, poderá elevar as águas até 2,4 m acima do chão em determinadas regiões.
*



*




*Previsão de falha de energia elétrica
*
Uma mapa interessante com a previsão de falha de energia elétrica.


----------



## Afgdr (5 Set 2019 às 04:34)

Mais uma vez, o Dorian fortaleceu-se ligeiramente (+5 mph) e é, novamente, um _major hurricane_.

Desloca-se para N a 7 mph ≈ 11 km/h com ventos máximos sustentados de 115 mph ≈ 185 km/h (cat 3) e rajadas até 138 mph ≈ 222 km/h.

A pressão mínima central baixou para os 955 hPa.


*03h00 UTC*
















Durante as próximas horas, deverá manter a sua intensidade.

*FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS*

INIT 05/0300Z 31.3N 79.6W 100 KT 115 MPH
12H 05/1200Z 32.2N 79.4W 100 KT 115 MPH
24H 06/0000Z 33.6N 78.1W 90 KT 105 MPH
36H 06/1200Z 35.2N 75.9W 85 KT 100 MPH...OVER NC OUTER BANKS
48H 07/0000Z 37.5N 72.2W 80 KT 90 MPH
72H 08/0000Z 45.0N 62.8W 65 KT 75 MPH
96H 09/0000Z 53.5N 52.5W 50 KT 60 MPH...POST-TROP/EXTRATROP
120H 10/0000Z 58.0N 38.5W 40 KT 45 MPH...POST-TROP/EXTRATROP


----------



## Gerofil (5 Set 2019 às 12:06)

*Reed Timmer Extreme Meteorologist *

LIVE update on prolific tornado producing band in southeast NC of Hurricane Dorian! I'll be doing these live briefings non stop today through FB supporter portal:

https://www.facebook.com/reedtimmerAccu/


----------



## Orion (5 Set 2019 às 14:37)

https://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/station_page.php?station=41004&uom=M&tz=GMT


----------



## Orion (5 Set 2019 às 14:41)




----------



## clone (5 Set 2019 às 15:44)

Bahamas: as imagens impressionantes da destruição causada pelo furacãoDorian 



Spoiler: a imagem fala por si


----------



## Orion (5 Set 2019 às 22:00)

> Preliminary estimate of total insured and uninsured losses in the Bahamas from Hurricane Dorian is $7 billion, catastrophe modelling company Karen Clark & Company (KCC) said on Thursday.
> 
> The estimated includes building, contents, and business interruption exposures for commercial, residential and industrial properties, while excluding infrastructure or auto losses, KCC said.



R


----------



## Toby (6 Set 2019 às 06:02)

https://www.wunderground.com/cat6/Hurricane-Dorian-Pounding-Carolina-Coast?cm_ven=cat6-widget


----------



## Orion (6 Set 2019 às 17:43)




----------



## irpsit (6 Set 2019 às 22:41)

Primeiro offtopic (ja que foi postado acima uma imagem do olho do Dorian), encontrei este video do Tufao Lingling que afectou o Japao ontem, com um video soberbo mostrando o interior do olho visto do solo!
http://www.severe-weather.eu/news/s...ely-strengthens-from-cat2-to-cat4-equivalent/

Segundo, os modelos indicam que na proxima semana vou apanhar com *dois restos de furacao* aqui no norte da Escocia!
Primeiro, o *Dorian*, que passa a sul da Islandia e vai despejar muita chuva na Escocia, na terca a noite e quarta da madrugada. Os ventos vao ser relativamente moderados, abaixo de 80km/h.

Segundo, a *Gabrielle*, que devera afectar as ilhas Faroe, na quinta de manha, e causar ventos ainda com forca de tempestade tropical na costa norte da Escocia. Como vivo no nordeste da Escocia, estou protegido dos piores ventos. Mas as ilhas Faroe e Shetland, e partes da Irlanda do Norte, poderao sentir ventos com intensidade de furacao 1.

Portugal nao vai sentir qualquer efeito destas duas tempestades.


----------



## Orion (7 Set 2019 às 22:11)

> Over 300,000 without power, reports of many trees down, a large construction crane has collapsed in downtown Halifax, and some storm surge flooding in several Atlantic coastal areas including Halifax Harbour. Peak wind gust of 140 km/h at mouth of Halifax Harbour in the easterlies ahead of Dorian this afternoon. Yarmouth airport reported northwesterly gust to 130 km/h late this afternoon.
> 
> Some offshore buoys reported wind gusts as high as 150 km/h and peak waves over 20 metres.


----------



## Orion (7 Set 2019 às 22:23)

https://twitter.com/CBCNS


----------



## Orion (7 Set 2019 às 22:26)

Emissão em direto  https://atlantic.ctvnews.ca/video?clipId=68596&amp;binId=1.1145463&amp;playlistPageNum=1


----------



## Orion (7 Set 2019 às 22:30)

O núcleo do ciclone está sobre esta boia.


----------



## Orion (7 Set 2019 às 22:31)

https://www.star.nesdis.noaa.gov/GOES/meso_band.php?sat=G16&lat=43N&lon=64W&band=03&length=30


----------



## Orion (7 Set 2019 às 22:36)

https://twitter.com/NateTWN & https://twitter.com/WeatherNetwork


----------



## Afgdr (8 Set 2019 às 16:48)

O Dorian é um ciclone pós-tropical, com ventos máximos sustentados de 75 mph (≈ 121 km/h) - equivalentes aos ventos de um furacão cat 1 - com rajadas até 92 mph (≈ 148 km/h)

A pressão mínima central é 963 hPa.


*15h20 UTC*









Movimenta-se para NE a 25 mph (≈ 40 km/h). Estão em vigor, ainda, alguns avisos para partes do Leste do Canadá.







*



			SUMMARY OF WATCHES AND WARNINGS IN EFFECT:
		
Clique para expandir...

*


> A Hurricane Warning is in effect for...
> * Western Newfoundland from Indian Harbour to Hawke's Bay
> 
> A Tropical Storm Warning is in effect for...
> ...





*Rota prevista NHC*








Deverá enfraquecer nos próximos 2 dias, prevendo-se a sua dissipação no dia 10.


*FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS*

INIT 08/1500Z 50.0N 59.4W 65 KT 75 MPH...POST-TROP/EXTRATROP
12H 09/0000Z 52.3N 55.6W 60 KT 70 MPH...POST-TROP/EXTRATROP
24H 09/1200Z 54.7N 49.2W 50 KT 60 MPH...POST-TROP/EXTRATROP
36H 10/0000Z 56.2N 41.5W 40 KT 45 MPH...POST-TROP/EXTRATROP
48H 10/1200Z...DISSIPATED


----------



## Afgdr (9 Set 2019 às 04:39)

O Dorian é, agora, um ciclone extratropical, com ventos máximos sustentados de 60 mph ≈ 97 km/h.

Movimenta-se para ENE a 24 mph ≈ 39 km/h. A pressão mínima central é de 980 hPa.



*03h20 UTC*








Todos os avisos foram descontinuados.

Dissipar-se-á em breve, em 1/2 dias.

*



			FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS
		
Clique para expandir...

*


> INIT 09/0300Z 52.1N 53.4W 50 KT 60 MPH...POST-TROP/EXTRATROP
> 12H 09/1200Z 53.6N 48.8W 45 KT 50 MPH...POST-TROP/EXTRATROP
> 24H 10/0000Z 55.1N 41.5W 40 KT 45 MPH...POST-TROP/EXTRATROP
> 36H 10/1200Z 56.6N 31.6W 35 KT 40 MPH...POST-TROP/EXTRATROP
> 48H 11/0000Z...DISSIPATED






Este é o último aviso emitido pelo NHC.


----------



## MSantos (9 Set 2019 às 11:59)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Impressionante perante tamanha devastação,  se estar apenas a contabilizar 7 mortes oficiais



Se tivesse passado pelo Haiti com a mesma intensidade teria havido milhares ou dezenas de milhares de mortos. As Bahamas souberem preparar-se, além de que que têm pouca densidade populacional.


----------



## Hawk (9 Set 2019 às 12:08)

MSantos disse:


> Se tivesse passado pelo Haiti com a mesma intensidade teria havido milhares ou dezenas de milhares de mortos. As Bahamas souberem preparar-se, além de que que têm pouca densidade populacional.



Haverá ainda mais factores a ter em conta. Por mais perigosos que sejam a storm surge ou os ventos de 300 km/h, um furacão encontrar uma "parede" como o Haiti terá sempre efeitos mais nefastos do que encontrando uma ilha plana como Ábaco. A quantidade de água que esbarra numa montanha e que para chegar ao mar acumula uma enorme energia potencial antes de passar por núcleos densamente povoados, terá sempre mais impacto do que em ilhas como as das Bahamas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Out 2019 às 19:51)

* 
Hurricane Dorian Was Worthy of a Category 6 Rating
The category 1 to 5 Saffir-Simpson scale for rating hurricanes is inadequate *

Category 5 Atlantic hurricanes are rare. Only 7% of the 243 hurricanes
observed since accurate satellite measurements began in 1983 have
reached that catastrophic intensity. And it is truly exceptional to see a
category 5 hurricane as strong as Hurricane Dorian, which powered
ashore on Great Abaco Island in The Bahamas on September 1, 2019, with
sustained winds of 185 mph and gusts up to 220 mph. Winds of this
strength would make Dorian worthy of a category 6 rating, if it existed...

https://blogs.scientificamerican.co...ane-dorian-was-worthy-of-a-category-6-rating/


----------



## GSM2046 (15 Nov 2019 às 14:19)

*Cows swept out to sea by Hurricane Dorian found alive months later*
https://www.accuweather.com/en/hurricane/cows-swept-out-to-sea-by-hurricane-dorian-found-alive-months-later/627622


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Nov 2019 às 19:29)




----------

